# discounted lift tickets?



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

The Copper 4 pass is the way to go. It works out to like $25.00 a day. If you are just looking for one day passes find a gold C or go to King Soopers.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

You can also get a season pass for Breck/Key/A-basin for $360 online through Snow.com - that's what I did. Pays for itself in 6 or 7 outings, and I like the variety of places I can go. But that deal ends soon. That might be more than you need, I realize.


----------



## andy (Oct 13, 2003)

A-basin season pass for $190.

100% of the mountain is open and the skiing is the best ever since 1993.

Use it for those days when the BC is too dangerous and the snow is deep.

Plus you get the East wall, probably earlier than we've ever seen it this year.


----------



## lennie (Aug 24, 2004)

I might hit the slopes 4 - 8 times this year (the rest will be backcountry via human powered AT). 
Which iwould be the better mountain for an aggressive intermediate skier?
A-Basin, Copper, or Loveland?


----------



## GagePLoungin (Jun 2, 2005)

I have to put in my 2cents for Loveland. Yes it's cold, yes it's windy, BUT even at full lots there's no one in your way towards the top. Plus it's cheap and close and right now we've got tits-deep pow and as soon as it quits dumping for a day or 2 and they can get up to blast the Ridge is open!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

The Basin


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

Loveland is the best secret everybody's heard of. Never crowded and tones of terrain. If you like BC, Loveland is like BC that just happens to be lift access. From the top of the ridge you can literally traverse almost up to a mile and drop in wherever you want. The East Wall at the Basin is great....after it opens in MARCH on a good year! I don't know the specs, but the lift to terrain ratio is so low that it is almost impossible to get skiers up the mountain fast enough to ruin the conditions. It will suck on windy days, but so does the Basin. I kind of like adverse conditions and wind blown snow though. It makes me feel like I'm actually on a real mountain. Good for BC practice as well. Loveland is also the closest. I can be there in 45 min on a good day from Lakewood. I can leave in the morning after the traffic because the snow will be good all day, and I can be back on the highway before the lots a Breck start to unload. In my humble opinion, the Basin is the worst ski area everybody loves. I don't get it. 

I think you can get a Loveland card for something like $50 which gets you the first day free, 20% off for the season, and every 5th day free. It's a pretty good deal if you aren't going to go a ton.


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

Copper is probably the best. It's a huge mountain with a reasonable number of intermediate trails. It's on the scale of Vail. It gets a lot more snow than Loveland or A-basin. I promise you wouldn't get bored. 8) Loveland would be my next choice. They have quite a few intermediate trails. If you looking for some cheap skiing that is close to home Loveland would be my choice. Lastly, A-basin is an expert's mountain. It's not worth going there if you don't ski advanced and expert terrain. Maybe a third of the mountain is blue and thats mostly groomed steeps. It is also windy up there. The terrain under Pali is the best part of the mountain. Only if you want to bump up to the next level would I go with A-basin. It has some other things going for it, it's cheap and it's close.


----------



## johnnewman00 (Jul 11, 2005)

> CM Wrote: Copper gets way more snow than Loveland and The Basin.


You just keep on believing that and keep buying the RMSP. Send all your friends over there too. I'm sure they'll love it.

Don't get me wrong. I do think Copper is a really fun mountain. A smaller version of Vail...terrain wise.

A-Basin is great. Probably the steepest in bounds terrain of the I70 Mtns. The only thing I don't like about it is that it's really small and it's under VA's umbrella.

JN


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

I have to admit I ski the basin. I'm not trying to keep people away though. It is an expert's mountain.


----------



## lennie (Aug 24, 2004)

I got a Copper 4-pass. It all came down to price and availability.
Thanks for the input.


----------

